# 27" Bighorns on a stock 2010 Brute?



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been lurking here for quite some time, soaking up as much info as I can about my Brute- clutching, cooling mods, tires, wheels, lifts, etc.... Starting to put some upgrades on my 750, and want to put 27' original Bighorns (not the 2.0 version) on it, but can't figure out if they will rub or not? I will be getting them on ITP SS212 rims with a 4+3 offset, and would like to do a skinny/wide combo utilizing 27x12x12 on the back. Is anyone running this setup? I might just drop down to the 26" tires if it will get me out of putting on a lift right now.

On another note, I would like to thank all the posters of quality information on this forum, I have read clutching threads until my eyes were ready to bleed, but have finally decided on a Maroon primary, and an Almond secondary for this tire combo. I will also be getting a Dark Green secondary just to try out, since I didn't see much info on this particular spring in the articles I read. Will let you know what I think of the Dark Green vs. the Almond after I have tried them both. Thanks!


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

My 26" bigorns 26x12x12 rub a little on the back on bigger bumps.. Mine 2006 though


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah no rubbing on the inside but it will touch some on the back of the foot wells on bigger bumps but you can trim that off a little. I did mine with a belt sander and it looks factory. Only need about a half-inch or so and just on that black part because the arc of the Brute's a-arm travel comes up and forward slightly.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Shouldn't need any clutching I have ran 27" mudlites for almost a year without clutching on the factory belt. I have never had my 27" mudlites rub.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry. guys never mind. i just checked and mine is only rubing on the kawi fender flares i got on there so there would be no probs without that extra 2 inches of plastics


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it won't rub... I had my 28" silverbacks on with no lift on factory wheels... no problems... and that clutch setup sounds good for those tires...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got 26" Big Horns on itp 312s, 4+3 off set. No problems, I'm pretty sure 27" would fit too. I'm running stock springs for now with no problems but will most likely swap for the maroon primary/ almond secondary when the belt needs changed.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies! That tells me what I needed to know!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The 27 inch Bighorns are the size of most all 28's. They are big tire. Good tire though. You will need to change you clutch springs out. One reason is cause of the weight of them. They are a great radial tire. With Bighorns I'm assuming your trail riding mostly...a good set up for those are the Pink primary and Almond secondary.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> The 27 inch Bighorns are the size of most all 28's. They are big tire. Good tire though. You will need to change you clutch springs out. One reason is cause of the weight of them. They are a great radial tire. With Bighorns I'm assuming your trail riding mostly...a good set up for those are the Pink primary and Almond secondary.


Greetings Bootlegger! You are correct in your trail riding assumption, I ride about 90% trail and gravel, maybe 5% asphalt and 5% mud. Think I will get the Pink and Maroon primaries, and the Almond and Dark Green secondaries just to try a few different combos. I can afford a couple extra springs, after the money I saved by making my own clutch spring compressor. (Thanks to this forum!) 

P.S. You have any experience with the Dark Green secondary Bootlegger? Cant find much info about it, think I might just try it and report back to everyone. Thanks!


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have a 2006 BF 750 (so not sure how different the clearances with your 2010) due to new angles and suspension set ups.

I have the 27" Bighorns (original) GREAT TIRE it does rub on the little flared out pce on the floor board on the back when you hit bigger bumps exspecially at higher speeds. But like mentioned you can shave or cut them off with a dremil tool to prevent them grabbing trees and cracking plastic anyway.

I also after much info reading and input from bootlegger went with the maroon primary and almond secondary and it is a great set up for these tires. Very minimal top end loss for the trail and road rideing and also the bottom end stall is so minimal u hardly notice but i find it is great to get just enough build up before it releases to hook the bigger geavier tires up perfect on the hard pack.

good luck with setting it up you will love the 27" tires in my opinion the shaving of the flare is well worth the extra size up in tire


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think i messed up going with maroon / black and now my top end is about 7-10 mph slower. Im betting almond will work better for top end?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

WoodDuck said:


> Greetings Bootlegger! You are correct in your trail riding assumption, I ride about 90% trail and gravel, maybe 5% asphalt and 5% mud. Think I will get the Pink and Maroon primaries, and the Almond and Dark Green secondaries just to try a few different combos. I can afford a couple extra springs, after the money I saved by making my own clutch spring compressor. (Thanks to this forum!)
> 
> P.S. You have any experience with the Dark Green secondary Bootlegger? Cant find much info about it, think I might just try it and report back to everyone. Thanks!


You won't need it the Dark Green...its too stiff for what your doing. The Pink Primary and Almond secondary is a perfect set up...I wouldn't waste my money on the Green or Maroon. The Maroon is nice and will hold a few more RPM's for longer....but will hurt you gas mileage more at 10-15 mph trail riding.



bennapa55 said:


> I think i messed up going with maroon / black and now my top end is about 7-10 mph slower. Im betting almond will work better for top end?


No...if you have the Black secondary now the Almond is stiffer. You will lose a few mph's just by going to larger tires.....also you speedo doesn't read the same as with 25's either once you go bigger. The best way to check true speed is with a GPS before and after.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks boot. I have checked with gps.. At least i know i didnt put wrong spring in. I appreciate your knowledge and quick reply


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bennapa55 said:


> Thanks boot. I have checked with gps.. At least i know i didnt put wrong spring in. I appreciate your knowledge and quick reply


 No problem...the springs you have will be ok to leave in it unless you wanna go up to a Almond secondary.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

im under the impression that the almond will drop the top speed a little more than the black.the black is basically a stock 750i spring.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

islandlife said:


> im under the impression that the almond will drop the top speed a little more than the black.the black is basically a stock 750i spring.


Correct. I think on average ~3-5mph drop is a good estimate on the almond.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the spring info Bootlegger, I'll skip the Dark Green secondary. I understand what your saying about the Maroon primary too.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Just a quick update, got the bighorns mounted today, and put in the Pink primary and Almond secondary. I took it for a short ride with the new tires before putting the EPI springs in, and then rode after the install, HUGE difference! I could barely get the front tires off the ground with the stock springs, but could easily pull the front end up with about half throttle using the EPI springs. I will check my top speed loss with GPS soon, but I'm very pleased with the bottom and midrange with this setup....
A special thanks to Bootlegger for talking me out of springs I didn't need- his recommendation was perfect!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No Problem Wood Duck. I'm just I was able to help you. For general trial riding the Pink is perfect IMO. Congrats!


----------



## TP121 (Sep 25, 2010)

would the pink and almond work for a 08 BF 750 with same wheel set up and riding style?
thanks


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

TP121 said:


> would the pink and almond work for a 08 BF 750 with same wheel set up and riding style?
> thanks


 Yes, the 2008 and 2010 use the exact same springs. This combo regained much of the bottom end I lost when I switched from stock tires to taller/heavier ones. The Pink primary has a tiny amount of stall compared to the stock spring, but hooks up with much more authority if you stab the gas! The Maroon primary will have more stall yet than the Pink, but too much stall might be a bad thing if you ride in steep terrain. Also Bootlegger assured me that my machine would burn more gas cruising at slow trail speeds with a Maroon spring. I think the Pink/Almond combo will work perfectly for my riding style.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Just an update, finally got around to testing my top speed today. Stock I was running 68 mph on gps, with 27" Bighorns on ITP rims and a Pink/Almond spring combo I run 62-63 mph on gps. I am primarily a trail rider, so I seldom run top speed anyway, just thought I would post the info for anyone interested in running this setup for trail.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome thanks! People are always asking about that.


----------

